# My Children Received T4A (P) Slips...Do they have to file a return?



## sandi99 (Feb 28, 2016)

This is the 2nd year now that my children have received a T4A (P) slip in the amount of $2.8K. 
Last year I called CRA and they told me to ignore it. Just want to make sure nothing has changed.
My 15 yr old has been working part time and claimed just under $5K in employment income last year.*He did not claim the T4A(P) income as per my conversation with CRA.

Just wondering if anything has changed and how long we are supposed to ingore these.

1) does my child have to report income from the T4A (P) he received even though I am claiming him has a dependent and he is filing out his own return to report his working income?

2) if not, then do "I" need to claim it?***my husband has been receiving the T4A (P) for over 15 years, and we have never had to claim the child amount...the T4A (P) CHILD BENEFIT box has always been blank*and the amount is not included in the DISABILITY BENEFIT box 20 either.

Thanks!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

According to this page, the income would be in the child's name, and therefore should be on the child's return.

http://docs.quicktaxweb.ca/ty10/english/text/en/common/topics/taxline_t4a_p.html

For the child who's working, he should claim it together with his employment income. For the one who isn't, they can just ignore it since they are under the personal exemption amount and there's no benefit to them filing a return. 

Note: I'm just a layman but this is what I gathered from googling it.


----------



## sandi99 (Feb 28, 2016)

*T4A (P) Now a Taxable Benefit for Child*

Thanks Spudd! I managed to find a couple of articles echoing your advice. The CRA/Govt should have communicated this change! I don't see anything listed in the "What's New" section of the 2015 T1 General to state that this is now a taxable benefit..


----------

